# Hey TEX!!! How's the new dog???



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

You got any pics of that bad mutha? I hear this litter were some of the best lookin' pups around!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

He's a little monster... I hate puppies! Why cant he just be two years old and trained...

I'll post some pictures when I get two seconds.


----------



## huntinco (Sep 23, 2007)

Tex. Let's see a pic of that new dog.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Introducing Elvis Vom Wilde. Call name Zeb. He's my fourth GWP and my first DD.

Dammit, now I have to get into all that fur crap and take snob lessons from DDguy... :mrgreen:

Zebby at three weeks in my wifes arms taking a snooze.









Six weeks.









Eight weeks pointing a wing on a string.









Retrieving a full grown live mallard. 8) Eat your heart out all you Lab guys. :twisted: 









He had the wing out in front of him but he also had to pee...









Sheesh! all this pointing, running, duck retrieving, eating, peeing, and playing around has got me tired. Nappy time...


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Bad mutha comes later! That puppy is cuter than little girls' curls right now. Great looking pup, TEX. 8)


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Very nice there TEX love the live duck retreive.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

That's a great looking pup.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Took the little monster out to Willard for a training session today. Conditioned him to the pigeon trap and gun fire. Then he stuck and held a beautiful point on the trap and we shot the bird over him. He didn't even blink at the shot and made his first retrieve on a gunned bird. 12 weeks old folks! 8) 

Next, water.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice! That's what I'm talking about.


----------

